# Neues Steam Update = Controller Probleme



## raubu86 (29. Juli 2018)

Hi,

Ich benutze den Nacon Revolution Controller 2 und hatte bisher keine Probleme im Big Picture Mode. Vor ein paar Tagen kam ein neues Steam Update und habe seitdem Probleme mit dem Controller im Big Picture Mode.

Vorher wurde der Controller als Xbox One Controller erkannt. Lief problemlos. 

Jetzt funktioniert das Steuerkreuz auf dem Controller im Big Picture Mode nicht. Nur die Joysticks funktionieren zum navigieren und der Rest der Tasten. Im Spiel wurde der Controller auch nicht erkannt.

Der Controller funktioniert nur beim Normalen Steam Modus im Spiel reibungslos.

Richtig komisch. In den Controllereinstellung wurde der als PlayStation 3 Controller erkannt, aber als unregistriert. 

Hoffe es kann mir jmd helfen.


----------

